# best epoxy paint for concrete pool?



## tammymcl (May 25, 2021)

I need to paint my fountain/kiddy pool that has been coated with water-based dye. What is the best paint for sealing leaks? Will I need to prime 1st or is there a product that is both paint and primer?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

tammymcl said:


> I need to paint my fountain/kiddy pool that has been coated with water-based dye. What is the best paint for sealing leaks? Will I need to prime 1st or is there a product that is both paint and primer?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com. If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php.

This thread is now closed.


----------

